# Johnny Likes Jaggery



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

There is this particular song which i don't like very much but then its lyrics seem alright, music seems of cool rhythm. It also tells how a voice singer should sing, dress, present oneself in a music presentation....






So much for your Mozart's promises
They died the day he left us alone
Now caught up in a web of lies
But was it always just too late to know

I thought it could had been you
Who should had stand by my side

And now that you've given me, given me
they are nothing but shattered dreams, shattered dreams
Feel like I had ran away, ran away
From all of this empty heart

I should've have said, i did die for you

Woke up again into reality
And found the future could had been so bright
I never dreamt the impossible
But now it seems maybe some things could work out right

You had thought it was me
I would do no wrong to you

And now that you've given me, given me
they are nothing but shattered dreams, shattered dreams
Feel like I had ran away, ran away
From all of this empty heart

And now that you've given me, given me
they are nothing but shattered dreams, shattered dreams
Feel like I had ran away, ran away
From all of this empty heart
From all of this empty heart

when you thought it was me
Then i said, that i'd die for love

And now that you've given me, given me
they are nothing but shattered dreams, shattered dreams
Feel like I had ran away, ran away
From all of this empty heart

So now that you've given me, given me
they are nothing but shattered dreams, shattered dreams
Feel like I had ran away, ran away
From all of this empty heart

Oh no no no, i said i'd die for you
Oh, oh, die for you
So much for those promises


----------

